# Help identifying thousands of small bugs along wall



## kleind (Apr 25, 2018)

I own a split level home in Maryland, USA. Just today, I noticed that in the downstairs level of my home, there were thousands of tiny pepper grain sized insects dead along the baseboard of the wall. They were mostly within about 8 inches of the wall, by the thousands, but they were all dead. I do not know what they are, so I would like help identifying them and controlling them in the future. I've never seen anything like them before. If it helps, my downstairs walls are paneled with natural pine (if I remember the wood correctly - they're been that way since before I bought the home).

And apparently I can't embed images, so here's plaintext links to some pictures of the pests (replace [DOT] with a period):

<--- EDIT: Or view my Albums in my profile to the left for the below pictures.

i66[DOT]tinypic[DOT]com/9jlhtz.jpg

And here's a close crop of the bugs:

i66[DOT]tinypic[DOT]com/30v1vec.jpg


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Something has obviously hatched a brood. Scoop some up into a baggie and take them into your local agricultural unit, college, etc.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

A local plant nursery might know as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a pretty big list of insects in Maryland:

https://www.insectidentification.org/insects-by-state.asp?thisState=Maryland


----------

